# Ft Pickens Pompano Thursday



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

My grandson and I had a good day out on Ft Pickens yesterday from 11am-3pm. Bait shop was out of sand fleas so had to settle for fresh shrimp, no matter. Got a great tip as we were pulling the cart along the beach by a gent that told us all the pompano were on the outside of sand bar... Thanks Dave!

Doesn't get much better than to have a new fishing buddy excited to bring his granny and mama home their favorite dinner - Grilled pompano:thumbup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice work


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful day out for fishing with the grand kido. Grilled pompano wow, wow, wow. Nice report.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job on the pomps! Man they are thick out there. Get em while you can.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice Job! Luckily for me, there was still some left for Friday!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool deal....congrats....love to see kids fishing and having a grand time!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mighty fine mess of pomps !


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Drove 8 hrs fished fort Pickens we'd and Thursday . Blanked out. At second parking lot. Had plenty of fleas. Depressing. Congrats!!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind posts! Will be getting after them as often as possible... tight lines for all of you!!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pomps, looked like a fun day


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love it!!


----------

